

Making 30-Year-Old Pascal Code Run Again - copx
http://troydm.github.io/blog/2014/01/26/making-30-years-old-pascal-code-run-again/

======
suzuki
"Well, apparently back in the 80’s you could jump between procedures in Pascal
using goto statements, some primitive try/catch mechanism."

You can jump between procedures in GNU Pascal. [http://www.gnu-
pascal.de/](http://www.gnu-pascal.de/)

